# Нормализация веса при приёме антидепрессантов



## BlackND (12 Мар 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @BlackND, АД мышцы расслабляет по всему телу, тем самым и помогает в лечении проблемы.



если бы еще не набирать вес на нем..было бы ваще круто.)


----------



## Александр_100 (13 Мар 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> если бы еще не набирать вес на нем..было бы ваще круто.)


С лишним весом надо бороться. Я понимаю, что тут все от генетики зависит. Если есть предрасположенность к набору веса, он будет легко набираться. Если нет как у меня, то и поправиться сложно.
Но все равно можно соблюдать простые правила в питании и с весом будит я считаю проще. 
Я после неоднократных попыток в итоге отказался от потребления следующих продуктов и стал чувствовать себя лучше:
*1. Глютен - мука (пшеница).
2. Сахар
3. Крахмал (картофель)
4. Уменьшить потребление соли.
5. Красители, консерванты*
Вот эти продукты кроме соли я считаю вовсе не нужные для организма. Это просто пустой балласт.
Про вредные привычки - пиво, алкоголь, курение - это я вообще молчу, не страдал никогда.
Попробуйте не кушать эти продукты и увидите как через 2 мес. самочувствие станет лучше.

@BlackND, И самое главное. Нужно обычную плитку с кастрюлей заменить на пароварку. Я теперь стараюсь кушать только приготовлено на пру без жареного на масле и т.п. Специй разных добавил и вкусная еда получается. А главное вреда меньше от неё. За 3 мес. такого питания я лучше стал себе чувствовать.


----------



## BlackND (13 Мар 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> н - мука (пшеница).


 и без картошки вообще беда основной рацион же


----------



## Александр_100 (13 Мар 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> и без картошки вообще беда основной рацион же


Я тоже так думал с начало. Я ел ее долго. Но потом постепенно перестал и вот уже 3 мес. нормально.
как я это все отсортировал - продукты?
Выше перечисленные продукты вызывают у меня тяжесть в животе, они эффективно забивают чувство голода и быстро наступает переедание. А это меня не устраивало. Вот исключив их больше такого нет. Нет пустого балласта.

Что кушать?
Кашу - гречка, рис, пшено.
Мясо - вареное, на пару в разных видах
Овощи - на пару и сырые
Фрукты
Орехи - когда деньги есть на их покупку. Я один в семье так питаюсь, мне на долго хватает не большого количества орехов.
Яйца

С начало кажется что это все не вкусно и пресно. Но это все обман. Можно привыкнуть. Все в голове!
Я за месяц приучил себя кушать завтрак не соленый. Я могу кашу не соленую кушать. Она не вкусная? С начало да, а сейчас вообще не замечаю. Лимончика туда выдавить и хмелисунели добавить - нормально.
Все реально оказывается, просто зависит от того сколько усилий приложить к решению проблемы.
Кстати с такого питания лучше разваливается МФС в теле. Тело лучше двигается, зарядка идет лучше.
Самый большой вред это сахар и мука! Это самые плохие продукты.
А все вот то многообразие баночек, коробочек, полуфабрикатов, что в магазине продается, это все не надо кушать это только травить себя.
Я думаю, что питание - это неотъемлемая часть лечения проблем с позвоночником.


----------



## BlackND (14 Мар 2019)

рис, пшено - многие говорят что это синоним крахмала..даже в картошке больше микроэлементов чем в рисе -в нем вообще один крахмал. -масса диетологов так считает, им тока что живот набить и все это я про рис, но люди которые увлекаются веганством считают что в картошке вообще нет никаких полезных микроэлементов вот и думайте.)
Фрукты - где вы в средней полосе сибири видели экологически чистые фрукты? там химикалий больше чем в дошираке, только что Семеринко яблоки и то под вопросом.
Яйца - да но если только деревенские потому что на продажу которые на предприятиях производят не особо соответствуют здоровому питанию потому что это все зависит от того чем этих кур кормят думаете чистым зерном, сильно сомневаюсь.
из всего остается Картошка и морковка со свеклой с огорода да гречка с овсянкой в ней еще гликимический индекс не особо высокий..) это то что хоть как то можно думать что там что то полезное есть и всяких химикалий меньше чем могло бы быть.
Из мяса только говядина (в свинине много жира, курица которая в магазине вся накачана).

То что можно приучить себя ко всему чему угодно да не спорю вон в племенах в тропиках с белком туго так они там червей и личинок едят. И нравится же. А надо ли.?)

Я думаю, что питание - это неотъемлемая часть лечения проблем с позвоночником. - это по теории Поля Брегга мы то что мы едим вроде. Я слышал что он питался только по определенной диете и если допустим где то где будет семинар не было этих продуктов он отменял там семинар.
У нас в Сибири веганство это извращение организму с такими перепадами погоды и давления нужен белок животный и калории нужны а вот.. А вот основные проблемы с позвоночником не от питания а от сидения по офисам и телефонов..поверь от них вреда больше чем от булочки.)


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Мар 2019)

@BlackND, Это все понятно, продукты плохие в наше время.
И на 100% не получится здорового питания это факт. Но все рано можно не кушать часть продуктов, которые явно приносят вред, тогда вреду будет меньше. Тот же сахар например. Зачем он нужен? Ради удовольствия. Можно мед кушать если хочется сладкого, если нет наго аллергии.
Я убрал из рациона муку, сахар и крахмал - чисто по ощущениям своим. Каждый должен по себя корректировать питание. От мучного, сладкого и крахмала я ощущаю сразу переедание и тяжесть в животе. Да и зарядку делать по сути не хотелось. А когда в животе легко, то и тренироваться проще гораздо.
Вегетарианство в Сибири это я согласен - утопия. У нас климат не позволяет так питаться. Это нужно где тепло круглый год жить, тогда можно без мяса.
Нужно не пеедать! Я долго себя тренировал кушать на 70% не больше!
В любом случаи если не покупать лишней химии в магазине, то хуже от этого не будет только лучше.
А сидеть в офисе с телефоном это очень вредно я знаю. Сам работаю в таком режиме и мечтаю поменять это, но пока не получается.
Надо на природе жить, пасекой заниматься, тогда и здоровья больше будит. Вот только сейчас когда с ним проблемы трудно поменять это все на пасеку.


----------



## BlackND (14 Мар 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @BlackND,
> Надо на природе жить, пасекой заниматься, тогда и здоровья больше будит. Вот только сейчас когда с ним проблемы трудно поменять это все на пасеку.


С пасекой всех кого знаю у кого не 5 ульев у всех грыжи паховые.)
а в остальном да надо к своему организму прислушиваться.)


----------



## La murr (14 Мар 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> когда в животе легко, то и тренироваться проще гораздо


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Мар 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> С пасекой всех кого знаю у кого не 5 ульев у всех грыжи паховые.)
> а в остальном да надо к своему организму прислушиваться.)


Тут надо пасеку с умом заводить, так чтобы всю тяжелую работу выполняли другие за зарплату (знаю таких пасечников - хорошо у них всё). А чисто одному это очень тяжелая работа, не много пользы для здоровья будет.


----------



## BlackND (14 Мар 2019)

В любом случае лучше чтобы другие выполняли любую работу.)


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Мар 2019)

Тут не согласен! Т.к. тогда жить скучно и не интересно. Я люблю работать. Люблю когда работа легкая, подвижная и в тепле. Но так идеально не бывает практически.


----------



## BlackND (14 Мар 2019)

да у меня было так..еще и график был 2\2 вообще сказка..)а щас 5\2 все на удаленке..аж жопа к вечеру болит и загрузка такая что поссать сбегать некогда..(


----------

